# ANOTHER FREE BUCK FILLET KNIFE GIVEAWAY!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've launched a new site on the network - http://www.reelfishingchat.com

With it's launching we've got 9 more Buck Knives to giveaway - all versions of their fillet knives. To be entered, all you gotta do is register and post up a new topic in the forum and you're automatically entered.

See this thread for more details:
http://www.reelfishingchat.com/forum/an ... -t131.html

Help us get the word out on this new fishing site!


----------

